# No season 10, Ax Men Cancelled...



## mikey517

... that's what is posted on the Rygaard Logging, Inc FaceBook page by Gabe....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Just says "page not found".

Not really surprised though, the show was getting to the point of being an embarrassment to professional loggers.


----------



## mikey517

*Rygaard Logging, Inc*
May 3 · 


We are sorry to say that Ax Men will not be returning for a Tenth season. Thanks for All the Support from our Fans. SINCERELY GABE


----------



## 06switchback

I'm kinda surprised it lasted as long as it has it was cool to see it for the first couple seasons but after that I stopped watching 

The same goes for the ice road trucks after a while it's all the same and I hate all the drama they put into the later seasons 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea i use to really enjoy watching the show in the beginning but then it turned to regular reality tv with just all made up drama crap tv.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Swamp Logging and American Loggers wasn't too bad. It was still "made for TV" to a degree, but nothing as crazy.


----------



## turnkey4099

ValleyFirewood said:


> Just says "page not found".
> 
> Not really surprised though, the show was getting to the point of being an embarrassment to professional loggers.



Getting to be? It was already an embarrassment 1/2 way through season one.


----------



## Joe46

I wouldn't say 1/2 way through season one, but that would be about it. There were maybe some good episodes in season two, and then it should have died a good death!


----------



## tomsteve

im not a logger nor what little experience I have logging( I did it years ago for a fall/winter in northern Michigan and I was justa grunt on the landing) would i consider experience,but I felt the show was quite an embarrassment to the professionals out there.


----------



## TBS

When you resort to finding drug addicts (zitterkopf who was arrested for drug possession) to fill spots on your show which involves the use of very dangerous equipment it should be canned. They didn't even finish season nine before it was canceled.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So, this moron show is finally over?

Outstanding!


----------



## turnkey4099

There was a long commercial on the boob tube last week touting a new season. What was shown was more of the same excetp worse.


----------



## username

...and now he's dead 

http://komonews.com/news/local/former-ax-men-star-killed-in-port-angeles-wreck


----------



## johnnyballs

06switchback said:


> I'm kinda surprised it lasted as long as it has it was cool to see it for the first couple seasons but after that I stopped watching
> 
> The same goes for the ice road trucks after a while it's all the same and I hate all the drama they put into the later seasons
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


kelly was the only reason to watch ice road truckers...lol


----------

